# Solved: Windows 8.1 Unable to Copy Recovery Partition



## smallworld213 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2666 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 281129 MB, Free - 233356 MB; D: Total - 19850 MB, Free - 2098 MB; E: Total - 4055 MB, Free - 935 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3577
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


I am trying to build a recovery drive on a USB flash drive for Win 8.1. I have been unable to copy the Recovery Partition from the PC to the recovery drive. It appears to be disabled when I view it from the Recovery Drive. I have discovered that in Windows 8.1 the recovery partition is installed in a INSTALL.WIM file format. How do I locate the Windows 8.1 INSTALL.WIM file and how can I register the INSTALL.WIM file as the Recovery Image on my PC? This is very complicated for me so any step by step solutions would be welcome.


I downloaded the Windows 8.1 Enterprise evaluation kit and became totally lost.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since the motherboard is a Hewlett-Packard, I assume this is an HP PC. HP surely included instructions for creating a Recovery USB flash drive and/or a set of Recovery DVDs (or CDs). If you don't have such documentation check their web site.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Have a look here: http://blogs.technet.com/b/keithmay...hen-building-recovery-drive.aspx#.UxeUKIVKrRo


----------



## smallworld213 (Jan 5, 2014)

KevinF80: I have a copy of this post so I followed the Let's Get This Fixed. I downloaded the Windows 8.1 Enterprise evaluation kit. From this point I do not know where to get the ISO image and proceed with the next steps. I got somewhat confused.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Are sure the recovery partition is not already on your system and the recovery image already registered. I guess it would be best to check that first...

Select the Windows key and the X key together, from the list that opens select *Command Prompt (Admin)* Select "Yes" at the UAC alert.

The command prompt window should open with Administrator status. You should now see this following prompt:

*C:\Windows\System32>*

At that prompt either type or copy paste *REAGENTC.EXE /Info* Then hit the enter key..

The command promt window should populate with the Windows RE and system reset configuration information.

To save that information se we can see it do this:

At the extreme top left corner of cmd window you see a small box with the letter *c* inside, left click on that symbol, in the new box select > Edit > Select All. The command prompt window will go white.

Select the small symbol again in the new box select > Edit > Copy. Now open Notepad, right click into the open field and select paste.

Save that and copy paste to your next reply...


----------



## smallworld213 (Jan 5, 2014)

KevinF80: Here is what I saved:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>REAGENTC.EXE /Info
Windows Recovery Environment (Windows RE) and system reset configuration
Information:
Windows RE status: Enabled
Windows RE location: \\?\GLOBALROOT\device\harddisk0\partition2\Recove
ry\WindowsRE
Boot Configuration Data (BCD) identifier: 5c783a85-4cb4-11e3-8e60-919cbed899
3c
Recovery image location:
Recovery image index: 0
Custom image location:
Custom image index: 0
REAGENTC.EXE: Operation Successful.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

That log does show that there is a recovery partition present, unfortunately the recovery image location is not listed.. Hence that option will be greyed out when you try to copy the recovery partition over when creating a recovery drive.

It will be possible to locate and register install.wim. Therein does lie a possible problem. I am assuming your system is an OEM version and not a standard retail version. 

If the system is truly HP OEM version then it will have its own tools available to do a "Factory Reset" that will take your system back to the state as bought.... 

As you have upgraded from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 that upgrade will not change or alter the recovery image. I believe your best way forward is to contact HP and seek advice...

I also note the Custom image location is not listed or indexed, not sure whether that will effect the "Refresh" option....


----------

